# Skiing off-piste for the first time



## REdwards91 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey guys, first-time poster looking for advice about backcountry skiing.

I've come up to about a year as a skier having first learnt to ski at a UK indoor ski centre called Chill Factore in Manchester at the back-end of last year. Up until now, I've mostly stuck to other indoor centres, however, I'm looking at taking me and my partner away for a ski holiday as a surprise 30th birthday gift.

Ideally, I'd love to find a European ski resort that's great for off-piste skiing as we're both keen adrenaline junkies. Any suggestions on places which you'd recommend? I've done my own research but figured it could hurt to get the opinion of other skiers?

Thanks!


----------



## Edd (Aug 1, 2019)

My opinion is going from indoor skiing to off-piste adventures is kind of skipping a step or two. It seems prudent to try some bigger mountain on-piste first and not have the off-piste factor limit your choices for where you ski. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Aug 1, 2019)

You’ll probably die or be seriously injured, a year on indoor garbage will in no way prepare you for off piste, start out on the marked trails of real mountains to see what if any ability you possess, you’re prob gonna need to work on what we consider basics


----------



## Pez (Aug 1, 2019)

That’s like going from the rock wall at the REI to ascending the K12.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 1, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> You’ll probably die or be seriously injured, a year on indoor garbage will in no way prepare you for off piste, start out on the marked trails of real mountains to see what if any ability you possess, you’re prob gonna need to work on what we consider basics





Edd said:


> My opinion is going from indoor skiing to off-piste adventures is kind of skipping a step or two. It seems prudent to try some bigger mountain on-piste first and not have the off-piste factor limit your choices for where you ski.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Naaaah I think they'll be just fine.[emoji16][emoji16] Attitude and confidence are all you need to do anything in the world today![emoji849]


----------



## crank (Aug 8, 2019)

There are plenty of resorts in the Alps where you can do on and off piste.  Val d'Isere is super popular for Brits.  I suggest doing a day or so of on piste and then hire a guide for off piste.  They will also have all the gear you need: shovel, probe, beacon, air bag backpack.

I agree there is now way time spent skiing at indoors slopes can prepare you for off piste... nor really even tougher on piste but go and experience a big mountain.  You will love it.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Aug 8, 2019)

Make sure you wear a GoPro and send the video to @jerryoftheday, @jerryslams and @moronsdoingmoronthings on IG for the lolz


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2019)

Edd said:


> My opinion is going from indoor skiing to off-piste adventures is kind of skipping a step or two. It seems prudent to try some bigger mountain on-piste first and not have the off-piste factor limit your choices for where you ski.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Agreed.


----------



## Rikka (Aug 10, 2019)

Dude get avi gear.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 22, 2019)

REdwards91 said:


> Hey guys, first-time poster looking for advice about backcountry skiing.
> 
> I've come up to about a year as a skier having first learnt to ski at a UK indoor ski centre called Chill Factore in Manchester at the back-end of last year. Up until now, I've mostly stuck to other indoor centres, however, I'm looking at taking me and my partner away for a ski holiday as a surprise 30th birthday gift.
> 
> ...



Get a local guide...  Wherever you go.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2019)

https://wasatchweatherweenies.blogspot.com/


----------

